# Liverpool Pocket watch... anybody heard of the maker ??



## scott-b (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi to all and thanks for taking the time to look at this.

Im fairly knew to the pocket watch scene and have struggled to find any info on the maker of a recent purchase.

Its a Silver cased pocket watch dating from around 1830s i think.

A fusee movement as about all i can tell you. Havent figured out yet what makes it verge or not etc.

Marked Holistone Liverpool

Has anyone come across this maker ??

Any knowledge shared greatly appreciated,

best regards scott


----------



## scott-b (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## scott-b (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok, got there eventually ,, sorry about the cock ups


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

interesting, very nice pix..


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A lovely watch, and I have had a brief look to find more about the maker. However, I am on a library computer at the moment, so don't have my own info to look Holistone up on. I suggest that you first look up the date of the case by checking the date letter - note that your case is hallmarked for Birmingham. If Holistone is any sort of reputable watchmaker from the relevant period, you should be able to find him somewhere recorded - perhaps Liverpool Museum will have a list of watchmakers of the City.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I suspect the case was made in Coventry as they are renowned for their case making skills, they invariably had them assayed/hallmarked in Birmingham.

As Honour above^^^^^ has indicated, I cannot find any reference to Holistone, Liverpool.

It may well be a watchmaker or even a Retailer, as they did on occasions put their name on the movement.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have done a bit more research on your watch and my own gut feeling about the likely date of your watch seems to be borne out by my research. I feel that your watch probably dates to the mid-late 1820s rather than the 1830s, and this is backed up by the fact that the silver case was almost certainly made by Thomas Spicer, a watch case maker based in Coventry who used a mark like the sponsor's mark on your watch case in the mid-1820s. The date letter on your watch case is difficult to decipher but I believe it is for 1827.


----------



## scott-b (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info Always & Karrusel, its appreciated.

By the images of the movement can you tell if its just a Fusee or if its Verge also.

And how would i spot the difference please.


----------



## scott-b (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok, so just googled verge escapement, dont think this watch has that.

Silver date letter looks quite likely for the 1827 as you said Always watching... thanks

So if thats right its a Georgian watch.


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

Might be A. Holistone

https://jewelry.ha.com/itm/timepieces/j-m-cunningham-burnley-running-lever-fusee-and-a-holistone-liverpool-verge-fusee-for-parts/a/171419-72025.s


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Definatly a Verge, also a fusee as well, as can be seen by the chain on the spiral driven wheel, the other end of the chain is attached to the mainspring.

Quite a nice early piece, certainly 1820 - 30 ish


----------

